# Blue Maple Burl on Stainless Steel



## Customgripper (Nov 23, 2017)

Just finished this set made of stabilized, blue dyed Maple Burl. These are made to fit a full size, mil-spec 1911.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 13


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nice.....real nice.


----------



## TimR (Nov 23, 2017)

Striking! Very nice work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2017)

Stunning! What a keeper! Chuck


----------



## Customgripper (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 25, 2017)

Sweet! Fantastic photography too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Customgripper (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you Barry.


----------



## RogerC (Jan 21, 2018)

Nice photo what was your set up i.e. lens, material used for the reflection, softboxes for lighting? I remember when I first was getting into photography and wanted to photograph a small sculpture I had made and wanted a reflection I took a large metal pan painted it black and filled it with 1" of water just below the sculpture. It worked but I was sure there was an easier way.


----------



## Customgripper (Jan 21, 2018)

RogerC said:


> Nice photo what was your set up i.e. lens, material used for the reflection, softboxes for lighting? I remember when I first was getting into photography and wanted to photograph a small sculpture I had made and wanted a reflection I took a large metal pan painted it black and filled it with 1" of water just below the sculpture. It worked but I was sure there was an easier way.


Well Roger, this set contains a total of 7 different light sources, which includes the main light. The pistol is sitting on a 2' x 3'piece of black glass that I've had since 1983, which I have insured for $250,000. LOL I used a Canon EOS D5 with a Canon 24-105mm lens. Back in the day, I would have shot a set like this with medium format (4x5) gear on transparency film, which would have been Fuji 64ASA sheets. I had a commercial photography business, and I specialized in architectural projects back then. It was a real chore humping that gear, mounted on a large tripod, across a black top parking lot on site, in a locale like Houston........in the middle of July or August! So, in 1995 I switched over to digital. Lighter, quicker, easier and faster setup time. Closed that business down about 3 years ago. I just got tired of being on the road all the time. So now, after all those years on the road, I stay near hearth and home, close to mama's apron strings, and make 1911 grips. Thanks for your interest and your query.

Regards,
Curt

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 21, 2018)

Very Nice Curt, Nice Grips and Nice Piece, Love a 1911, and love the wood you used!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Customgripper (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks Jeff. This is the one I carry every day so, I have to clean it every time I photograph a new set, whether I’ve shot it or not. LOL


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

Customgripper said:


> Thanks Jeff. This is the one I carry every day so, I have to clean it every time I photograph a new set, whether I’ve shot it or not. LOL


Yeah looks like I nice one, loved my ole .45
I used to have a Thompson custom 1911 made by auto ordinance, it was such a tack driver, But once I started having tremors all the time, I did not feel safe holding guns anymore. couldn't hold it straight to save my life. but you know its weird I started playing guitar and they stop while I am playing and are back the second I stop.
But 1911's about the pistol imo, but my old Smith and Wesson .357 Model 586 with the 6" barrel was a sweet shoot as well. 

I see the profile picture, were you or are you in the Corps?


----------



## Customgripper (Jan 22, 2018)

Jeff M. said:


> Yeah looks like I nice one, loved my ole .45
> I used to have a Thompson custom 1911 made by auto ordinance, it was such a tack driver, But once I started having tremors all the time, I did not feel safe holding guns anymore. couldn't hold it straight to save my life. but you know its weird I started playing guitar and they stop while I am playing and are back the second I stop.
> But 1911's about the pistol imo, but my old Smith and Wesson .357 Model 586 with the 6" barrel was a sweet shoot as well.
> 
> I see the profile picture, were you or are you in the Corps?


Hey Jeff, your tremor situation reminds me of Mel Tillis who, as you probably know, had a stuttering problem but, when he sang it went away. When he stopped singing the stuttering returned. And yes, I served in the Marine Corps. I was assigned to the Presidential Helicopter Squadron (HMX-1) at Quantico. I served Presidents Kennedy and Johnson.


----------



## Jeff M. (Jan 22, 2018)

yeah something like Mel Tillis, Thank You for your service Sir, That is certainly something to be proud of.


----------



## RogerC (Jan 23, 2018)

Customgripper said:


> Well Roger, this set contains a total of 7 different light sources, which includes the main light. The pistol is sitting on a 2' x 3'piece of black glass that I've had since 1983, which I have insured for $250,000. LOL I used a Canon EOS D5 with a Canon 24-105mm lens. Back in the day, I would have shot a set like this with medium format (4x5) gear on transparency film, which would have been Fuji 64ASA sheets. I had a commercial photography business, and I specialized in architectural projects back then. It was a real chore humping that gear, mounted on a large tripod, across a black top parking lot on site, in a locale like Houston........in the middle of July or August! So, in 1995 I switched over to digital. Lighter, quicker, easier and faster setup time. Closed that business down about 3 years ago. I just got tired of being on the road all the time. So now, after all those years on the road, I stay near hearth and home, close to mama's apron strings, and make 1911 grips. Thanks for your interest and your query.
> 
> Regards,
> Curt


Curt thanks for the reply it makes perfect sense why the photo is outstanding now. Photography is probably the hardest thing for me that I ever tried to master, after 10 years I have wildlife, concert and somewhat landscape under control but throw a flash on at a wedding and I'm back to square one.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 23, 2018)

wow...................................


----------

